# ACNH sleep schedule are different, i feel like?



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 11, 2020)

i remember my jock villager being awake past 12am, and my peppy being awake before 9am? did they change it for this game, the personalities wikia pages aren't really updated.


----------



## R. Planet (Apr 11, 2020)

Not only are the sleep schedules different but they also aren't rigid. Random villagers might stay up all night when they usually hit the hay by 10.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 11, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> Not only are the sleep schedules different but they also aren't rigid. Random villagers might stay up all night when they usually hit the hay by 10.



10? i don't remember anyone sleeping that early. but, that's interesting, i can't really tell as of right now so i won't be shocked if it's not set this time. i'm just sure it's only the lazies that sleep early (and usually on time)


----------



## Ras (Apr 11, 2020)

I've seen Zucker out at 4 in the morning several times. Last night, Mallary and Eugene were out late.


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah I have at least 1 villager of every personality and everyone is awake by 9:30. But sometimes, one villager will decide to either wake up early or go to bed late. (I found Rosie one day awake at 3am)


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 11, 2020)

As someone who works late and comes home at 11 on and ends up playing until 3 am, I can attest that everyone is still up and partying, singing bubblegum KK, and working out all night long.

I do wonder when they sleep tho........


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 11, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> As someone who works late and comes home at 11 on and ends up playing until 3 am, I can attest that everyone is still up and partying, singing bubblegum KK, and working out all night long.
> 
> I do wonder when they sleep tho........



That’s interesting because sometimes I’ll play at 3am and no one is awake. Crazy theory but is it possible that every single villager have a different sleep cycle?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 11, 2020)

wait as long as they don't sleep earlier or wake up later, i'm into this random sleeping schedule..... makes it feel unpredictable and realistic


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 11, 2020)

Sleep is more random now I believe. I remember one of my villagers was walking around very late at night and told me they had troubles sleeping


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 11, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> Not only are the sleep schedules different but they also aren't rigid. Random villagers might stay up all night when they usually hit the hay by 10.


yeah, I had ozzie go on a hardcore coffee spree the last night cycle (thx brewster)


----------



## Ras (Apr 11, 2020)

I was stunned to see Fauna sitting under a coconut tree at 3am. When I talked to her, she said, "Are you surprised to see me awake? Even I have sleepless nights."


----------



## John Wick (Apr 11, 2020)

Yeah, the crankies used to be still up at 4.30am back in the day.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 11, 2020)

I've seen Stitches already awake at a certain time while Sherb is still sleeping. I thought it was weird.


----------



## Fey (Apr 11, 2020)

Lolly told me she couldn’t sleep the other night (around 2 AM) but I noticed that everyone had gone to bed by 4 AM. Well, aside from Flick, who was seemingly attacking my house with his net lol I didn’t sleep too well after that myself


----------



## matchaman (Apr 11, 2020)

Fey said:


> Lolly told me she couldn’t sleep the other night (around 2 AM) but I noticed that everyone had gone to bed by 4 AM. Well, aside from Flick, who was seemingly attacking my house with his net lol I didn’t sleep too well after that myself


Lol, better watch your back whenever Flick's around


----------



## Cutiekuma (Apr 11, 2020)

R. Planet said:


> Not only are the sleep schedules different but they also aren't rigid. Random villagers might stay up all night when they usually hit the hay by 10.


Oh that is fun, I'm glad they added this for some variation


----------



## Qballamus (Apr 11, 2020)

I haven't seen some villagers till later in the day. They where probably sleeping in!


----------

